# facebook



## Jim Cain (9 Agosto 2022)

__





						Frasi, aforismi per ogni occasione | Come si supera un tradimento
					

Come si supera un tradimento?




					www.facebook.com


----------



## ologramma (9 Agosto 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hai scritto anche lì?


----------



## Brunetta (9 Agosto 2022)

Ho seguito il link.
Frasette sul tradimento. Poco interessanti.


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Agosto 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Esattamente cosa volevi si notasse?


----------



## MariLea (9 Agosto 2022)

a me è piaciuta quella "metto la freccia a sinistra... tra le costole"


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Agosto 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Esattamente cosa volevi si notasse?


L'immensa banalità


----------

